# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nuk mund te futem dot tek web arkiva

## Darius

E kam bere kete shkrim edhe ne buletinin e forumit po smora pergjigje. Nuk arrij dot te futem tek web arkiva. Une kam acc po perseri nuk arrija dot te futesha. Kur klikoja me kerkonte emrin dhe password. Ja vija dhe perseri sme pranonte. Anetar kam qene me perpara sec eshte aty data e pare e arkivit. Kam qene dhe moderator ne disa nenforume aty, po shikoni ca me nxjerr
POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed.  :i ngrysur: 
A mund te me ndihmoje ndonjeri prej jush?
Faleminderit !

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

pepi: eshte bllokuar dicka. se dhe GjIlAnAsI_cSi ka pas acces tek web arkiva por ncuq spo mundet me u fut as ai sepse po i del kshtu *POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed.* ndoshta e ka bllokuar Albo..
Nejse te tregova mbase e kam pare dhe une ate problem..
TUng

----------


## Albo

Per cilen web arkive e ke fjalen? Arkiva e forumit?

Posto lidhjen qe klikon ketu.

Albo

----------


## Darius

Po Albo per webarkiven e forumit. Te pakten kjo adrese eshte dhene nga stormangel tek buletini http://web.archive.org/web/*/http:/forumishqiptar.com

----------

